# Bought a Sig P250 Compact Aug 2016 - Got a couple questions



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

I sorta bought the P250 Compact 9mm on a whim at the local store....price was great and it felt good in my hand.:smt083

What does the "2Sum" mean I see often in reference to this pistol on this forum? I can't find a definition of it?

Also, I believe I will try an IWB kydex holster for the P250, although the largest pistol I carry right now is a Glock 30 which is just a couple of tenths of an inch less tall and less long, but weighs more. I keep finding P250 Compact holsters that mention "Gen 1" or "Gen 2", or "with rail" - I didn't think there were are different generations of the P250 Compact, and I thought all have a rail under the barrel. 

Thanks for the help with the phrase and any help you can give me on an IWB holster. BTW, I do not prefer the "hybrid" leather/kydex holsters like the Alien Gear - I prefer the clam shell type all Kydex ones. 

Thanks!


----------



## Counsel709 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi Sniper i am new here but i also have a Sig P250 so i can help you with the questions. first the 2Sum referring to the ability for this model gun from Sig to be modular meaning that it can be converted from a full sized gun to a sub compact gun if you buy the components for it to be able to do that. 

Second there are two generations of this pistol and they are no referred to by the company as Gen 1 or Gen 2. they are referred to being the P250A or the P250C. the A version did have a number of problems with it and they were addressed when the company rolled out the C version. 

The question about with or without the rail refers to the sub compact version of the pistol which does come with and or without a rail in that version alone. hope this helps you.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

The "2Sum" was a specific package offered by SIG Sauer for the P250 which consisted of one complete full-sized P250 and one subcompact conversion kit (which included everything except the fire control unit and the take down lever), in a special case.

The subcompact small size grip module for the P250 and P320 does not have a rail. All of the others do.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Counsel709 said:


> Hi Sniper i am new here but i also have a Sig P250 so i can help you with the questions. first the 2Sum referring to the ability for this model gun from Sig to be modular meaning that it can be converted from a full sized gun to a sub compact gun if you buy the components for it to be able to do that.
> 
> Second there are two generations of this pistol and they are no referred to by the company as Gen 1 or Gen 2. they are referred to being the P250A or the P250C. the A version did have a number of problems with it and they were addressed when the company rolled out the C version.
> 
> The question about with or without the rail refers to the sub compact version of the pistol which does come with and or without a rail in that version alone. hope this helps you.


Thanks for the replies. That answers my questions. I see that my P250 is a "Sig P250c", but I thought the "c" was for "Compact", which is the vrsion of my 9mm pistol.

I got some range time with it a few days ago - very accurate, feels great in my hand, but after about 25 rounds my poor trigger finger was getting worn out! The trigger is nice and smooth, but so long that my finger is about outa gas by the time the trigger breaks. I wonder if there is some modification I can make, a different trigger or whatever that would make the trigger break a little further from the grip? Anyone heard of that?


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

papersniper said:


> Thanks for the replies. That answers my questions. I see that my P250 is a "Sig P250c", but I thought the "c" was for "Compact", which is the vrsion of my 9mm pistol.
> 
> I got some range time with it a few days ago - very accurate, feels great in my hand, but after about 25 rounds my poor trigger finger was getting worn out! The trigger is nice and smooth, but so long that my finger is about outa gas by the time the trigger breaks. I wonder if there is some modification I can make, a different trigger or whatever that would make the trigger break a little further from the grip? Anyone heard of that?


The short answer is no, you really can't. Not unless you have the ability and knowledge to fabricate new parts for your fire control unit. If you look at the P250 FCU you will see that it is really quite simple. The length of the trigger pull is dictated by the geometry of the hammer and trigger bar. One or both would have to be modified to change the trigger pull length.

There was a fellow on the utahguns dot com forum site who modified the safety lever in a way that slightly reduced the initial trigger take up. That would slightly reduce the total length of the trigger pull, but it would not change the position at which the trigger broke. It also would not change the length of the trigger press during the portion when it was tensioning the mainspring.

I agree with you that the P250 trigger press, while smooth and relatively light for a hammer-fired DAO pistol, is long. If the hammer broke with about 1/8" less trigger travel I would consider it just about perfect. But the P250 trigger is not unusual in that regard compared to other hammer-fired DAO pistols. I have a Beretta Cougar 8000D DAO that has a similarly long trigger press. Like the P250, the Cougar D trigger has to be pulled just about back to the frame before the trigger breaks.

I have heard of some people with DAO hammer-fired pistols fitting a shoe to their triggers assuming their fingers are long enough to reach the trigger with the shoe. A shoe will not change the length of the trigger press or the position of the trigger at the start of the press or the break, but it would position your finger further forward at both the start of the press and the break.

The P250C is the compact version of the P250, at least according to the designations SIG uses. The P250F is the full-sized version and the P250SC the subcompact.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

pblanc said:


> The short answer is no, you really can't. Not unless you have the ability and knowledge to fabricate new parts for your fire control unit. If you look at the P250 FCU you will see that it is really quite simple. The length of the trigger pull is dictated by the geometry of the hammer and trigger bar. One or both would have to be modified to change the trigger pull length.
> 
> There was a fellow on the utahguns dot com forum site who modified the safety lever in a way that slightly reduced the initial trigger take up. That would slightly reduce the total length of the trigger pull, but it would not change the position at which the trigger broke. It also would not change the length of the trigger press during the portion when it was tensioning the mainspring.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that good information, friend. I think I may try to find a trigger shoe for my P250 - my problem with its trigger is where my finger is when the trigger breaks.....if it were a bit forward I think it would be a big improvement for me. I'll have to look around on the 'net to find a suitable trigger shoe. Years ago I used them on a couple of S&W revolvers, and they can be useful on some pistols.


----------

